# google image search



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Google has changed their image search so that you can't go to the page where the image is.
However I have two PCs and one of them still give the old version of image search. Any one know why and how I can get the old version back on the other PC?


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

This is the new page I get on the one PC that seems to be updated.









If I click on an image this is what happens.


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

Just point the mouse to the image & the URL will appear just below it.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

The URL does not appear when pointing the mouse at the image.

This is what is supposed to happen when clicking an image, and it does on the other PC.


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

It did exactly that on my Win 10 & Win 7 PCs. Are you using the same browser on both PCs?


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Same browser.

win7 firefox. I am thinking something is on this PC but I did malware scan and checked for addons that might have got installed without me knowing it. Nothing found.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Did a check and I get the same results in Chrome.


----------



## CodeMatters (Aug 16, 2017)

Maybe try bing search.


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

You said that you bad 2 PCs. Win 7 is one & the other is?
I wouldn't think that malware would cause that but just a tip: Make sure that you update all scanners just before you start the scan. Otherwise the scan is worthless.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Both PCs are windows 7 One has good image search other has what is posted here. 

Bing might work but I need to figure out why my two PCs are different. They have the exact same software loaded on them except for drivers for different hardware.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Same results on Opera browser also. 

Could it be something about my ISP? This is PC is currently being used at the cottage which is a different ISP than at home.


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

Are both versions of Firefox the same? On each browser, click Help & About to see the version.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

both pc are up to date Firefox, 60.0.2


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

https://fossbytes.com/google-image-search-view-image-alternative/


https://www.zdnet.com/article/google-image-search-heres-why-the-view-image-button-just-vanished/


https://www.webpresencesolutions.net/7-reasons-google-search-results-vary-dramatically/


The first two sites explain the imaging & the 3rd site explains why search results vary. I haven't read them thoroughly so let me know if anything helped.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

I know all about the view button being removed but this something completely different.


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

What about the last site? They gave some reasons as to why you get different results on different PCs.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

It's not the different results of a search, it's the format of the web page that is the concern.


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

This is just pulling ideas out of thin air, but the "new format" photo shows "other options images". Maybe it is new attempts by google to give you more choice, in other words, more chances for google to monetize your choices. In settings, may be there is a way for you to turn off suggestions. In Bing, there was, although I don't use MS browser anything. If you use chrome, could be other google functions downloaded on auto? Docx, etc? Also look at which apps are running.


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

Joe, I think that I may have gotten a little side tracked so let's go back to the beginning. Exactly, what is the new format of the results page preventing you from doing? I can still go to the web site & I can still view or copy the image.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Guap0_ said:


> Joe, I think that I may have gotten a little side tracked so let's go back to the beginning. Exactly, what is the new format of the results page preventing you from doing? I can still go to the web site & I can still view or copy the image.


If you look at the second image in post #2 you will see what happens when I click on an image. I don't get the large black square with the option to visit the page like in post #4. Visiting the page is important if I am looking for a bolt for example and I want to go to the page of the site selling them.

I tried clear all the history and cookies etc, but that did not help.


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

There are two ways to search google images. One is to go to google.com, search for boats, then click images. Another way is to go to images.google.com first, then search for boats. Which way are you searching & does it matter? I'm getting the black box that you want when I click on the image no matter which way I search.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

> There are two ways to search google images. One is to go to google.com, search for boats, then click images.


That's what I am doing.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

It has fixed itself. I don't know what happened but this morning it is working.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm not having the problem. I also just got a pot full of win7 updates. When was the problem computer last updated? FF 60.0.2 (64-bit)


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

> It has fixed itself.


No it didn't. I gave it the malocchio.


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

Could be that the elements do their own thing but something else if you look at them.:smile:


----------

